# New Tuning DVD Available



## hayman (Sep 9, 2004)

Available at Lancaster Archery. Pick up a copy with your next order.

CHECK IT OUT



Bill


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

This is the ULTIMATE DVD. If you want to learn how to tune...all you need is on this DVD. :thumbs_up :thumbs_up :thumbs_up :thumbs_up


----------



## Old Bow (Apr 26, 2006)

How does it compare to Leearl's DVD?


----------



## silver_yummies (Jan 17, 2007)

Old Bow said:


> How does it compare to Leearl's DVD?


I am interested to know that as well


----------



## Bushy402 (Nov 6, 2005)

There definetly not to shy about the price... I think I'll wait for Leearl's DVD its much cheaper and people are really talkin it up so it must be good, and for a third of the price...


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

UltratecUser said:


> There definetly not to shy about the price... I think I'll wait for Leearl's DVD its much cheaper and people are really talkin it up so it must be good, and for a third of the price...


LeEarls doesn't cover everything that this DVD does I promise you that this DVD is the ish and there are things on it that most on AT would NEVER think of or know anything about.....and no disrespect to LeEarl as he is one of my boys....but he ain't GRIV.:wink:

Just like with the Ultra Tec and the Ultra Elite...they are both great bows....but.........


----------



## hayman (Sep 9, 2004)

up


----------



## PeterM (Jun 24, 2005)

There a little more info on strings and making but as for tuning, there nearly identical, as for the price yeah it way over priced IMO go the LeEarls DVD.


----------



## LeEarl (Jun 1, 2002)

Brown Hornet said:


> LeEarls doesn't cover everything that this DVD does I promise you that this DVD is the ish and there are things on it that most on AT would NEVER think of or know anything about.....and no disrespect to LeEarl as he is one of my boys....but he ain't GRIV.:wink:
> 
> Just like with the Ultra Tec and the Ultra Elite...they are both great bows....but.........


Come on now BH, have you watched both of them?? The only thing that this one has then mine did not was the arrows and string making. Which my new one has the arrow portion. The rest of the setup and tuning is almost identical and I use actual shooting to show results.

GRIVs DVD is very well made and the price shows it. I just put out the DVD's for less with lots of great info in it. I have GRIV's video to see if I was missing anything with the tuning, both are very close. I also wanted to see how to make strings. That was my main reason for buying it.

Both are great videos.....


----------



## AKRuss (Jan 10, 2003)

I just purchased and watched GRIV's tuning DVD recently and thought it was super and worth every dime. It has substantially improved my shooting although I guess you could say there's lots to be improved upon, LOL. I am now able to tune my bows right on the money and enjoy doing so (weather doesn't really permit shooting at long range here yet). I plan on making my own strings in the near future (already make recurve/longbow strings). The arrow making tips were interesting and I plan on incorporating them. GRIV's explanation of bow stabilization was news to me. I've been over-weighting my front rod to a large degree. After I balanced my target bow as per GRIV's explanation, my score took a definite turn for the better. I wish I had gotten my hands on that DVD a year or two ago. 

I plan to get a copy of LeEarl's DVD too. I'm sure it's a good one and you just can't have too much knowledge. A second explanation of tuning techniques would be great. I'm looking forward to it!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

LeEarl said:


> Come on now BH, have you watched both of them?? The only thing that this one has then mine did not was the arrows and string making. Which my new one has the arrow portion. The rest of the setup and tuning is almost identical and I use actual shooting to show results.
> 
> GRIVs DVD is very well made and the price shows it. I just put out the DVD's for less with lots of great info in it. I have GRIV's video to see if I was missing anything with the tuning, both are very close. I also wanted to see how to make strings. That was my main reason for buying it.
> 
> Both are great videos.....


I know buddy calm down.........You know me cheap people touch a nerve.:wink:


----------



## LeEarl (Jun 1, 2002)

No problem BH, I am always calm....unless I am on the line :wink: No hard feeling here.... But remember, I am not cheap, just ask my wife.......


----------



## chuck walker (Oct 11, 2006)

*Dvd*

Just got my new DVD so much to learn.. I have acouple dvd's on bow tuning but this is the best and so complete and made easy to understand . On my little island you have to do every thing for your self, no shop on island.My thanks goes out to George Ryals for his professional tuning techiques and thank you Haymaker for your fast delivery of my dvd


----------



## white00crow (May 8, 2005)

Looks great I will get it with my next order, Can you get it from somewhere other than Lancaster?


----------



## hayman (Sep 9, 2004)

white00crow said:


> Looks great I will get it with my next order, Can you get it from somewhere other than Lancaster?


Click on the "click here or here" in my signature.

Thanks
Bill


----------



## hayman (Sep 9, 2004)

Bump!


----------



## hayman (Sep 9, 2004)

*No delay in shipping, plenty in stock*. Shipped same day ordered.

Bill


----------



## Hammer0419 (Nov 21, 2005)

LeEarl's dvd is worth much, much more than he sells them for. An absolute steal of a deal. He is actually cheating himself!:mg:


----------



## Ed Bock (Apr 1, 2006)

*Hey you guys -*

LeeEarl's stuff is not CHEAP, it's inexpensive.


----------



## hayman (Sep 9, 2004)

Up To The Top


----------



## sdpeb1 (Dec 4, 2005)

*hybids*

do these videos cover hybid cams? I have a cam1/2 pearson pride and a synergy. I'm having a hard time getting them set up in my area.


----------



## hayman (Sep 9, 2004)




----------



## hayman (Sep 9, 2004)




----------



## Biketrax (Nov 3, 2005)

*Lmao!!*



hayman said:


>


LMAO 
Where do dig up this stuff? ?????:sign10: 

Not to get off the subject? If you had to buy one first or only one which should it be? I nned one Bad!


----------

